# URGENT: Megaupload Issue



## Jonesey (May 31, 2008)

Sorry to put my first post as urgent, but I am studying for an exam (CFA) next Saturday and I bought my practice exam papers sometime ago online which are stored on Megaupload.

I should have checked previously, but I have just discovered that I cannot access megaupload because I am in Europe.

I desperately need these practice exams as soon as possible as it is too late to wait for more to be provided.

IS THERE ANY WAY to access Megaupload from Europe???

Your help/comments are much appreciated!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Jonesey, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Unfortunately not, if the Megaupload site has 'blocked' Europe there's not much that can be done.
Sorry that the news is not better.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Jonesey (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for confirming!:sigh:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Contact the practice exam provider regarding your issue. They may be able to help you by hosting it elsewhere.


----------



## tnreefguy (Jan 4, 2008)

Could you get someone (who is not in Europe) to download the documents for you then email them?


----------



## mongolia (Jun 20, 2008)

I also have problem with megaupload. I am sorry not only that I can not help you, but I also need help from some experts. I live in US
I have a premium account @ megaupload - a lifetime membership account.
I have been using it for a year.
Suddenly, I received the message " User authorization failure' and " log in name & password invalid. try again" 
I have e-mailed them - mega support, mega account, mega manager etc... and I have never received anything back from them.

I know that they have address in HongKong & England. I plan to write to them.

I know that this Forum has a lot of smart people. I just seek your guidance on this issue.

Many, many thanks


----------

